# same thread, multiple forums



## fenixpollo

Let's say that I have to translate a very difficult text in English -- about the history of the anarcho-syndicalist commune and its confrontation with the medieval English monarchy, let's say -- and I want to understand it first, then translate it.

Is it acceptable to post my thread (called help! help! I'm being repressed!) in the English Only forum, to get an explanation, _and_ in the Spanish Vocabulary forum to get a Spanish translation, _and_ in the Catalá forum... all at the same time?

While I have very strong feelings against opening multiple threads on the same topic in the same forum, how do you guys stand on multiple threads on the same topic in different forums?


----------



## Benjy

Hum. I don't have a problem with it as long as they all have different goals. In your particular case I personally don't see a problem. Then again I don't have responsability over those particular forums so it's quite easy for me to say that.

The only thing I like to see (I have had threads in both Fr-en and English only) is links in the first post so that people know that there is other material in other forums to avoid too much overlapping stuff.


----------



## Jana337

Some people want a translation into all languages and post in OL and in all other forums. In such cases, all threads are merged into one OL thread.

If you want an explanation (that you are likely to obtain in EO) and then a translation, I think it is completely in order to post multiple threads.

If unusual language combinations are involved, I sometimes send people elsewhere to obtain an explanation/translation first so that we can deal with the request.

No problem, I guess. 

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

It might be more useful or sensible to post in a monolingual forum first, to get a good understanding of the intent of the original text, and then post questions in a translation forum...

I've seen the simultaneous threads before, and they generally have a lot of duplication of answers.   This can be a time waster for helpful foreros who offer replies.

Links between simultaneous threads might help eliminate the duplication of answers.


----------



## Kelly B

Another possibility is to post in English Only first, then ask a moderator to move the thread when you've got more information. That way you can be sure that the bilingual forer@s see all of the information when proposing translations.


----------



## maxiogee

fenixpollo said:


> Let's say that I have to translate a very difficult text in English -- about the history of the anarcho-syndicalist commune and its confrontation with the medieval English monarchy, let's say -- and I want to understand it first, then translate it.
> 
> Is it acceptable to post my thread (called help! help! I'm being repressed!) in the English Only forum, to get an explanation, _and_ in the Spanish Vocabulary forum to get a Spanish translation, _and_ in the Catalá forum... all at the same time?
> 
> While I have very strong feelings against opening multiple threads on the same topic in the same forum, how do you guys stand on multiple threads on the same topic in different forums?




Why post the translation-seeking posts at the same time as the meaning-seeking one?
Would it not be better to clarify the meaning of …
"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum." 

And then you could seek translations with …
"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing(1) elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud(2) exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit(3) in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum." 

Notes:
I believe that (1) means qwerty, (2) means asdfghj, or poiuytre, and (3) is a scurrilous reference to King Maxiogee XVI.

This would avoid the translators thinking that they had a proper handle on "adipisicing" when in fact in the middle ages it meant the opposite of wat it does today.


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks for your feedback, everyone.


----------



## Nunty

I just did this yesterday. I was translating a French text, but I wasn't sure if the English words I chose were clear. I posted in EO, but it turned out that everyone was having to refer to the French, so I asked a mod to move it over to FE, which was done and a lovely time was had by all.

I sometimes start threads about the same sentence in two different forums, but the point of my question is usually much more different in each that it turned out to be yesterday.


----------



## zebedee

Nun-Translator said:


> and a lovely time was had by all.



Glad to hear it! That's definitely the most important thing!


----------



## Vanda

Quoting Cuchu:


> It might be more useful or sensible to post in a monolingual forum first, to get a good understanding of the intent of the original text, and then post questions in a translation forum...


Sometimes I suggest people to ask that same question in another forum. Yesterday, for example, we needed to translate a technical term we don't understand to Pt. In cases like that it is easier if we had that meaning and usage in the original language first, then we can think of a proper translation.


> (_Quoting Cuchu again)_
> I've seen the simultaneous threads before, and they generally have a lot of duplication of answers. This can be a time waster for helpful foreros who offer replies.


I don't appreciate when foreros have done a great effort to reply to the question and the person who opened the threrad has no consideration to that. A link would be appreciated by all and polite!


----------



## Alxmrphi

If it's the most sensible way for you to achieve what you want then by no question whatsoever should anyone object to it, otherwise that would just be unnecessarily stupid to cause more akwardness. 

It's logical to do that, and with the explanation you've given, it's perfectly reasonable, I'd be surprised if anyone did have a problem with it.


----------

